
Corona Confessional: New Podcast Launching - covidsins
The past few months have been hard. There are a lot of new rules for how we&#x27;re supposed to live our lives. And not all of them have been easy. We&#x27;ve broken the rules. We know you have, too. On the upcoming podcast, Corona Confessional we recognize we’re all sinners and want to give you an opportunity to get things off your chest. Send us a voicemail with your corona confession. Go to an underground party? Hoard masks? Have a frisky first date? Everything hurts right now, but this will make you feel better. All calls are anonymous.<p>To leave a voicemail call:
‪(415) 942-2795‬<p>Or send a voice memo to this email: covidsins@gmail.com
======
covidsins
[https://twitter.com/covidsins](https://twitter.com/covidsins)

